# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Alex Jones Special Report: Confirmed China Launched COVID-19 To Take Down Western World

## Warlord

Alex Jones Special Report on the origins of the coronavirus:

*Watch:

*https://banned.video/watch?id=5e86f5639e3c9500be19373c

Also see this report:

*EXCLUSIVE*: Coronavirus Expert Says Virus Could Have Leaked From Wuhan Lab




> A molecular biologist who has been quoted as a coronavirus expert by The Washington Post and MSNBC said Thursday in no uncertain terms that the novel coronavirus could have been unleashed due to a leak from the Wuhan Institute of Virology.


https://dailycaller.com/2020/04/02/c...t-shi-zhengli/

----------


## 69360

AJ has pretty much jumped the shark at this point. He has admitted under oath he is suffering from "psychosis" and makes this stuff up. 

If this was a bioweapon, it wasn't a very good one. 99.99% of the world does not have it after 6 months. The death rate from it is less than 1%.

It might have leaked from a lab, it's plausible.

Something much bigger than the Chinese government is going on here. This is mass panic fed by the media and multiple world governments over a virus that isn't that bad. You should be asking yourself who gains from that. I don't claim to have the answers but it is something big.

----------


## dannno

> If this was a bioweapon, it wasn't a very good one. 99.99% of the world does not have it after 6 months. The death rate from it is less than 1%.


They didn't want to spread something like that out that was effective, it would cause too many 'friendly' casualties. 

Instead they made something a little more contagious than the flu, a little more brutal than the flu, and used the media organs to blow it up out of proportion.




> It might have leaked from a lab, it's plausible.
> 
> Something much bigger than the Chinese government is going on here. This is mass panic fed by the media and multiple world governments over a virus that isn't that bad. You should be asking yourself who gains from that. I don't claim to have the answers but it is something big.


The original plan was to help countries lockdown and become more powerful and draconian, but also they expected Trump to try and keep the economy going because he knows it isn't that bad and would want to keep a strong economy to win re-election. But Trump flipped it on its head, he is going to reduce the death toll from the virus, make sure everybody is taken care of financially and lockdown the country to arrest and take out the foot soldiers of the deep state. 

Then he will be praised when it turns out the death toll was lower than expected and he can make the big arrests in a few months and then win the election.

----------


## pcosmar

So he alleges that the Initial Source strain from the US was Stolen By the Chinese..

Possible.

I suspect that strain was delivered to China .(the worlds most prolific shipper of goods). To be spread worldwide and Blame the Chinese.

This weaponized Cold,,is a targeted bug that has minimal impact on healthy people. It is targeted to remove the $$ recipients from the rolls.

You were never supposed to live long enough to collect.

----------


## Warlord

> So he alleges that the Initial Source strain from the US was Stolen By the Chinese..
> 
> Possible.
> 
> I suspect that strain was delivered to China .(the worlds most prolific shipper of goods). To be spread worldwide and Blame the Chinese.
> 
> This weaponized Cold,,is a targeted bug that has minimal impact on healthy people. It is targeted to remove the $$ recipients from the rolls.
> 
> You were never supposed to live long enough to collect.


The videos of them wiping their feet on masks and protective equipment is concerning and there were also articles he was showing that suggested the test kits had COVID-19 on to infect you. 

 Be careful and do not wear a mask that came from China. Just sayin'.

----------


## AngryCanadian

If this was a bioweapon from which could had leaked from the Wuhan Lab why had they decided to target Italy while knowing there are 100k+ Chinese workers who work there and live in Italy?

Why target friendly countries with economic projects with China? this doesn't seem to benefit China at all let alone the possibility that 2022 Winter games might taken away from China because of the virus?

----------


## pcosmar

> The videos of them wiping their feet on masks and protective equipment is concerning and there were also articles he was showing that suggested the test kits had COVID-19 on to infect you. 
> 
>  Be careful and do not wear a mask that came from China. Just sayin'.


Dude,, in the last couple months at least a dozen packages came to this house directly from China. 
 Not to mention all the products that Walmart sells,,

and yes I have seen some Propaganda Videos..

They Get as much credence as the AMA right now.

----------


## Ender

> So he alleges that the Initial Source strain from the US was Stolen By the Chinese..
> 
> Possible.
> 
> I suspect that strain was delivered to China .(the worlds most prolific shipper of goods). To be spread worldwide and Blame the Chinese.
> 
> This weaponized Cold,,is a targeted bug that has minimal impact on healthy people. It is targeted to remove the $$ recipients from the rolls.
> 
> You were never supposed to live long enough to collect.


From everything I've been reading, this looks to be it.

Also- the virus in Italy is not the same as in China- looks to be another possible specialized bio-weapon. 

Both Italy & China/Iran are on the US political hit-list, so all these stuff looks very questionable.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

> From everything I've been reading, this looks to be it.
> 
> Also- the virus in Italy is not the same as in China- looks to be another possible specialized bio-weapon. 
> 
> Both Italy & China/Iran are on the US political hit-list, so all these stuff looks very questionable.


Also Boris Johnson is on the hit list for allowing Huawei 30% marketshare for 5G in the UK.

----------


## pcosmar

> Be careful and do not wear a mask that came from China. Just sayin'.


Haven't worn a mask since I robbed Banks 40 years ago.

not gonna start it,, or join in the social engineering experiment at all,, as far as I can help it.

----------

